# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Interesting products from other realms.

## Jamie Hascall

For a long time, I've wanted to start a discussion to share all the cool stuff we've come across to help us in this weird profession. Today, an ad came to me that made me want to make this happen. I'm hoping it will inspire others to share some of their great finds as well.

The product is the Planet Waves Humiditrak Sensor. It is a Bluetooth enabled sensor that senses and records temperature, humidity, and impact. It's made to ride inside a musical instrument case, and it will send a push notification to your phone in the event of a dire situation in one of these areas. It's basically a consumer grade multipurpose datalogger. http://www.planetwaves.com/pwhumidit...5-f576d845b283 . I have not seen one yet, and have no commercial interest in them. It's just one of those pieces of relatively cheap equipment that seems like it could be so useful for everything from shipping crates to monitoring display cases.  I use the company's tuners and strings and trust them enough that this has piqued my curiosity. 

I'm going to post this to the Listserv as well, and will try to cross post comments as they come through so both locations can have the meat of the discussion. Please add on comments or products of your own.

Thanks,
Jamie Hascall
Craftsman, Trainer, Consultant
Mountmakingfocus.com
jamie@mountmakingfocus.com
Seattle, WA
206-954-4141

----------

